# CPC-A seeking employment, willing to relocate to Louisiana, Southern MS, OR  Alabama



## marty3073 (May 13, 2008)

To whom it may concern,

My name is Marschand Martin and i am trying to find employment in medical coding. I am willing to relocate to Louisiana, Southern MS, or Western Alabama. Here is a copy of my resume.  


Marschand K. Martin, CPC-A 
1208 Broome Drive 
Utica,MS 39175 
Phone: 810-571-1522 
Email: www.marty3073@yahoo.com 

Objective: I am seeking a position where I can use all of 
my coding skills and knowledge and that has room for professional growth. 

Education: 
• Utica High School, Utica, MS â€“ High School Diploma â€“ 1992 
• Antonelli College, Jackson, MS â€“ Associates Degreee in Medical Coding â€“ 2004 

Work History: 
United Solar Ovonic: Production Associate (1-2007 to present) 
Duties: 
• Inspection of solar panels for any defects 

St. Dominic Medical Associates: Billing Clerk (8-2006 to 10-2006) 
Duties: 
• Follow up on unpaid secondary claims (ex. Medicaid claims) 
• Post payments to patient accounts from EOBs 
• Secondary claim EOB retrieval and mailing 
• Code operative reports using CPT and ICD-9 codes 
• Assist patients with account questions 
• Collect payments from patients via phone (ex. Credit card) 
• Answering phones 
• Assist with error corrections from rejected claims 

Baptist Medical Clinic: Office Assistant (11-2004 to 8-2006) 
Duties: 
• Coding diagnoses from superbills 
• Post payments to patient accounts from EOBs 
• Collect co-pays from patients 
• Check patients out of clinic 
• Prepare daily deposits 
• Sort mail 
• Filing medical records 
• Scheduling patient appointments 

St. Dominic Hospital: Transporter (3-2004 to 11-2004) 
Duties: 
• Transport patients to and from the X-ray department by wheelchair or bed 

Externship: Lakeshore Family Medical Clinic (4-2004 to 11-2004) 
Duties: 
• Prepare daily deposits 
• Secondary claim EOB retrieval and mailing 
• Post payments to patient accounts from EOBs 
• Transport X-ray films from clinic to Central Mississippi Medical Center 

Affiliations: 
• Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders â€“ 2005 

Certification: 
• Certified Professional Coder â€“ 2006 

Skills: 
• Knowledge of computer software (ex. MS Word and NextGen) 
• Knowledge of CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS codes and guidelines 
• Knowledge of medical terminology and Anatomy&Physiology 
• Data entry skills 
• Customer service skills 
• Keyboarding at 35 wpm 
• Operate office equipment (ex. Fax machine) 
• Collection skills 

References are available upon request


----------

